# cooking Sherry?



## Mr_Dove (Jul 22, 2005)

Is there somewhere that I'm likely to find small amounts of sherry for a recipe?

My wife and I don't drink and we've never tried this recipe before so its possible that we may never make it again.

The recipe calls for 1/4 cup of sherry and we already checked all our friends who drink to see if they had some we could have.

I'm thinking of stopping by a liquor store but I don't know if they have really small bottles of sherry or just full size ones.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 22, 2005)

This topic may help.   

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12258


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 22, 2005)

Sherry really has a very distincive flavor .... you would be better off to omit it than try to substitute for it. And, for heavens sake, stay away from that crap in the grocery store called "cooking sherry" - it's mostly salt and really crappy sherry.

Check the liquor store ... I don't remember ever seeing a small bottle - but they would know if they were available.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 22, 2005)

Michael is right on - no cooking sherry.

In the liquor store, you can pick up a bottle of dry or pale dry sherry for $5 or less.  It will be a full-sized bottle but will last for a very long time as it's a fortified wine.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 23, 2005)

Ditto on the absolutely positively NO cooking sherry - a bottle is VERY inexpensive and it will last for years - so eventually you're bound to use it maybe one more thing. We can buy ours at the grocery store in the wine department.  If you use fresh ginger you can peel and slice the ginger then put in a small bottle and cover with the sherry - will last a VERY long time - like over a year - like this.  You can then use the ginger-infused sherry in some wok cooking or other dishes.  Just add more sherry as necessary.


----------



## Mr_Dove (Jul 23, 2005)

a related question.  The same recipe suggests the use of unsweetened apple juice as a replacement for the sherry.  How similiar are they.  Unsweetened apple juice is probably tough to find too though.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 23, 2005)

Personally I don't think they are similar but I can see where that apple flavor would fit nicely as a substitute.  You may find unsweetened apple juice at a health food store - and possibly on the upper shelf of the grocery store where some of the more natural juices are i.e., cranberry.


----------



## Zereh (Jul 23, 2005)

*[font=Comic Sans MS, Arial]Alcohol                   Substitutes for Recipes[/font]*

*




*
[size=-1]Here's a helpful list that suggests substitutes for a variety of alcoholic beverages. Quantities and substitutes vary, depending on the recipe used.[/size]
​

*[size=-1]Amaretto:[/size]*[size=-1] non-alcoholic almond extract; orgeat                     Italian soda syrup; or marzipan.[/size]
*[size=-1]Applejack or apple brandy:[/size]*[size=-1] Unsweetened apple juice concentrate;                     apple juice; apple cider; or apple butter.[/size]
*[size=-1]Apricot brandy:[/size]*[size=-1] Syrup from canned apricots in heavy                     syrup; or apricot preserves.[/size]
*[size=-1]Bourbon:[/size]*[size=-1] Non-alcoholic vanilla extract.[/size]
*[size=-1]Champagne and other sparkling                     wines:[/size]*[size=-1] Sparkling apple                     cider; sparkling cranberry juice; or sparkling grape juice.[/size]
*[size=-1]Cherry liqueur or brandy:[/size]*[size=-1] Syrup from canned cherries in heavy                     syrup; Italian soda cherry syrup; or cherry preserves.[/size]
*[size=-1]Coffee liqueur or brandy:[/size]*[size=-1] Espresso; non-alcoholic coffee extract;                     or coffee syrup.[/size]
*[size=-1]Creme de cacao:[/size]*[size=-1] Powdered white chocolate mixed with                     water; non-alcoholic vanilla extract and powdered sugar.[/size]
*[size=-1]Creme de cassis:[/size]*[size=-1] Black currant Italian soda syrup; or                     black currant jam.[/size]
*[size=-1]Creme de menthe[/size]*[size=-1]: Mint Italian soda syrup; or non-alcoholic                     mint extract.[/size]
*[size=-1]Gewurztraminer:[/size]*[size=-1] White grape juice mixed with lemon juice,                     water, and a pinch of powdered sugar.[/size]
*[size=-1]Licorice or anise flavored                     liqueur:[/size]*[size=-1] Anise Italian                     soda syrup; or fennel.[/size]
*[size=-1]Mirin:[/size]*[size=-1] White grape juice mixed with lemon juice or zest.[/size]
*[size=-1]Muscat:[/size]*[size=-1] White grape juice mixed with water and powdered                     sugar[/size]
*[size=-1]Orange liqueur or brandy:[/size]*[size=-1] Unsweetened orange juice concentrate;                     orange zest; orange juice; or marmalade.[/size]
*[size=-1]Peach brandy:[/size]*[size=-1] Syrup from canned peaches in heavy syrup;                     or peach preserves.[/size]
*[size=-1]Peppermint schnapps:[/size]*[size=-1] Mint Italian soda syrup; non-alcoholic                     mint extract; or mint leaves[/size]
*[size=-1]Port:[/size]*[size=-1] Concord grape juice mixed with lime zest; or cranberry                     juice mixed with lemon juice[/size]
*[size=-1]Red wine:[/size]*[size=-1] Grape juice; vegetable stock; cranberry                     juice; tomato juice; or concord grape jelly.[/size]
*[size=-1]Riesling:[/size]*[size=-1] White grape juice mixed with water and                     a pinch of powdered sugar.[/size]
*[size=-1]Rum:[/size]*[size=-1] Non-alcoholic vanilla or rum extract.[/size]
*[size=-1]Sherry:[/size]*[size=-1] Apple cider; non-alcoholic vanilla extract; coffee;                     or coffee syrup.[/size]
*[size=-1]Vermouth:[/size]*[size=-1] Apple cider; or apple juice mixed with                     lemon juice and water.[/size]
*[size=-1]Vodka:[/size]*[size=-1] Water; apple cider or white grape juice mixed                     with lime juice.[/size]
*[size=-1]White wine:[/size]*[size=-1] White grape juice; apple cider; apple                     juice; vegetable stock; or water.[/size]


----------



## marmalady (Jul 23, 2005)

I think most apple juice that's labelled ' 100% juice' doesn't have added sugars to it; check your grocery store brands to see.


----------



## Raine (Jul 23, 2005)

Amen on the cooking sherry. We usually find some at the grocery store.


----------



## Raine (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey Z, thanks. This is good info to post over in terms & techniques as well.


----------



## bknox (Jul 24, 2005)

If its not good enough to drink, it is not good enough to cook with.

bryan


----------



## Raine (Jul 24, 2005)

Amen Byran!


----------



## tj (Jul 24, 2005)

Gosh, it is a real shame that one does not see sherry in miniature bottles.

It does keep for a good while once opened and you might find other uses for it.  Try deglazing a meat pan with it and cooking most all of the alcohol out as you make a sauce.

Some sherry bottlers used to sell half bottles, but I have not seen them in years.

Don't get the sweetest sherry for cooking.  Nor do you need to get the most expensive stuff.  A bottle of California or even New York State should not break the budget.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 25, 2005)

Add a cup of sherry along with an granny smith apple cut in half to the cavity of your turkey bird - them make gravy from it - OMG - there is nothing better than sherry gravy!!!!!!


----------



## ironchef (Jul 25, 2005)

I think the unsweetened apple juice will be more expensive. 

Just buy the sherry and store it. If anything, it will give you more motivation to try other recipes that use sherry which will not only help you to finish the bottle, but to expand your culinary horizons as well.


----------



## luvs (Jul 25, 2005)

just a word on cooking sherry- it's very, very salty. i'd go with the apple juice. 
if you do go with the sherry, do you have a friend who likes alcohol who you could give the leftovers to? i usually just give alcohol away to my Parents if i don't like it. i just gave my Mom some wine.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 25, 2005)

Mr_Dove said:
			
		

> a related question. The same recipe suggests the use of unsweetened apple juice as a replacement for the sherry. How similiar are they. Unsweetened apple juice is probably tough to find too though.


 

Not at all similar in any respect, IMO

And neither is vanilla extract, another listed sub for sherry.

Just say NO to cooking sherry from the supermarket!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 25, 2005)

Humm .... after having been duly chastised by someone for my views that you really can't follow that sub chart if you want the same flavors ... I guess the question would have to be .... (drum roll please) ... What's the recipe????


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 26, 2005)

That's an excellent question!!!  The recipe would be helpful - I don't know why but I think apple juice sounds like it would a similar character.  But like you said Michael - it's hard to tell without knowing the recipe!


----------



## jennyema (Jul 26, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Humm .... after having been duly chastised by someone for my views that you really can't follow that sub chart if you want the same flavors ... I guess the question would have to be .... (drum roll please) ... What's the recipe????


 


I agree that you really can't rely on a sub chart.  I think coffee and vanilla extract seem like strange (and sort of foul) subs for sherry but, like you say, it depends on the recipe.

I also agree that most times it's better to leave the alcohol out rather than sub.

Unless you are thinking of chicken marsala, in which case you pick a different recipe.


----------



## marmalady (Jul 26, 2005)

Another great use for leftover sherry is to keep minced garlic, shallots, ginger in; they'll keep for weeks in the fridge like this, and you also get some superb flavoring with it!

Now I'm going around singing 'Sherry Baby' all day


----------



## Claire (Jul 26, 2005)

I agree with everyone else who says just leave out the sherry if  you don't want to spring for a bottle.  Because it is a fortified wine, it will last for a long time on the shelf.  I've been around and can't say I've seen a small bottle, not even a split, of sherry.  The closest alcohol sub would be a split of a sweet wine (if you go that way, ask your grocer or booze store employee for whatever their sweetest wine available in a split (a very small bottle, about 2 glasses).


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 26, 2005)

Sherry (NOT, as others have said, cooking sherry) is a great marinade for chicken.  Sherry, some parsley, and chicken.  Then bake.  It is tender, juicy, and wonderful!  (And I don't drink wine at all).  In fact, when I buy a lot of chicken and want to freeze most of it, I have even added the sherry and parsley to my chicken before putting it in the freezer.  

 Barbara


----------

